# Cavs vs. Nets



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ playing. Hopefully Boobie can find his stroke. 

Only 2 games up on WAS, need to win this game.


----------



## Brandname

Cavs look pretty good early. Up 9-2.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ben Wallace doing a nice job, but has to look to at least go to the basket and draw defenders if he is not gonna shoot


----------



## Brandname

Did McLeod just say Ben Wallace can hit the 15 footer? I honestly have to think I heard that wrong.


----------



## hendrix2430

hahah, same here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ben Wallace has made alot of positive plays. Though he sucks on offense.


----------



## Brandname

Bah then Nets go on a run and make it close...timeout Cavs.


----------



## hendrix2430

WTF kinda shot was that by Brown?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That was a nice pass by Ben there


----------



## hendrix2430

We're a really good rebounding team...one of the best in the league, actually. The problem is that we shoot horribly. If we shot 1 or 2% better from the field, we'd have 5 more wins minimum.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL @ that late whistle. WTF was that


----------



## Brandname

Wow... that official is awful. lol


----------



## hendrix2430

LOL, terribly LATE by the officials: Carter's reaction...priceless! :rofl2:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wally 1st sub off the bench. He must be getting it done in practice.


----------



## hendrix2430

Boobie will be fine. His shot looks better already.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man every team in the NBA can shoot better than us.


----------



## Brandname

I dare say these officials won't be working the playoffs.


----------



## hendrix2430

yep!... :dead:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice drive by Boobie. Good to see that


----------



## hendrix2430

Boobie with the nice 2


----------



## hendrix2430

Man, Kristic is thinning big time...he's what 25?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn would be nice to see Boobie hit a couple 3's


----------



## hendrix2430

wally for 3


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice finish by Wally, that was a tough catch in transition.

Pretty good game. 22-20 Nets


----------



## hendrix2430

Did Lebron not give wally his props on that last play?

I wonder if those 2 get along...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

hendrix2430 said:


> Did Lebron not give wally his props on that last play?
> 
> I wonder if those 2 get along...


I noticed that. I have heard rumors that Wally is not the most popular guy with his prior teammates @ Minn and Boston


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha sighting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Every time we play the Nets Nachbar just kills us.


----------



## Brandname

I've heard the same about Wally. I think he just thinks he's better than he is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nachbar again. As usual he torches us


----------



## Brandname

arr I'm sick of teams shooting well.


----------



## hendrix2430

I've heard those rumors also, but if wally's anything like he is on the court, how can you not like him?


----------



## hendrix2430

wally !


----------



## hendrix2430

man, wally got leveled...I mean he got crushed


----------



## hendrix2430

Boobie will be ok...he's too confident a shooter.


----------



## Brandname

hendrix2430 said:


> I've heard those rumors also, but if wally's anything like he is on the court, how can you not like him?


Yeah, he seems very likable on the court. I think maybe he looks for his shot a little too often? I don't know, he seems likable enough.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Post trade this team does look better when Lebron comes out. They don't have the immediate collapse problems the old core did. 

But our team defense is still awful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hmm not a fan of LBJ going in and out of the locker room. If he is hurt he needs to SIT OUT. 

Look what happened to Tmac, don't even screw around with the back problem stuff.


----------



## futuristxen

Yeah I don't understand why the team is even messing around with this injury, when they shut him down for a hand injury for 7 games. Why not give him some rest going into the playoffs?


----------



## hendrix2430

is it just me, or did you also notice Lebron slightly turning his ankle on that last offensive play (right after the block)?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Delonte again looks great. I think he's settled into his role, this is about 5-6 straight good games for him.

I like the Boobie/West backcourt we are seeing more of also


----------



## futuristxen

I Love De-lonte West!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

hendrix2430 said:


> is it just me, or did you also notice Lebron slightly turning his ankle on that last offensive play (right after the block)?


Watching him right now makes me nervous. I just keep thinking Tmac all over again


----------



## hendrix2430

Delonte is a nice little player...for sure. And he's good all around.


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Watching him right now makes me nervous. I just keep thinking Tmac all over again


I wouldn't go as far, but I just pray to god he doesn't get hurt again. Fred mentioned he has back spasms in high school too. If I recall he did fine in his first 4 years... 

I think he'll be ok. S*** happens from time to time. Amare comes to mind.


----------



## hendrix2430

Does Paul Pierce play for the Nets?...oh wait, that was Vince Carter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow movement off the ball...I'm in shock


----------



## Brandname

Man Delonte is really playing well.


----------



## Brandname

Delonte!


----------



## hendrix2430

Delonte on fiya!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I really like how Lebron is posting up and finding people from the block. So beautiful to watch..


----------



## hendrix2430

How great would it be if our shooters were consistent. The last few plays, where Lebron finds the open man, is the EXACT thing we're all wanting to see.


----------



## Brandname

How the hell did he bank that one in???


----------



## Pioneer10

Can't even blow out the Nets pathetic


----------



## Basel

How's LeBron's back holding up?


----------



## HB

The Nets arent that bad of a team, especially after the trade.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't even blow out the Nets pathetic


I don't think you can really go into any NBA game expecting to blow someone out.


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> How's LeBron's back holding up?


He's been very cautious. Not really aggressively looking to score, but setting up the other guys pretty well, especially through the post.

I think he's just trying to take it easy without getting too many hits.


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> The Nets arent that bad of a team, especially after the trade.


And they were never really a team you would expect to blow out anyway.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't even blow out the Nets pathetic


The Cavs haven't played poorly. For whatever reason this current group just can't ever get separation from anyone.

Too inconsistent on offense/defense.


----------



## Basel

I think if the Cavs win tonight and the Wizards lose, they should maybe rest LeBron since they would have a 3-game lead over the Wizards with less than a handful of games to go.

What do you guys think? Or is there still worry about the Sixers possibly getting that 4 seed as well?


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> I don't think you can really go into any NBA game expecting to blow someone out.


Depends on where you want to be: say if you were gunning for a title say like a bostonand you wanted to assure homecourt, had 3 days off, against a lottery team?


----------



## Brandname

Basel57 said:


> I think if the Cavs win tonight and the Wizards lose, they should maybe rest LeBron since they would have a 3-game lead over the Wizards with less than a handful of games to go.
> 
> What do you guys think? Or is there still worry about the Sixers possibly getting that 4 seed as well?


I think we should at least try to reduce his minutes. These guys can all play basketball, and I think they can get it done without Lebron, at least more than the last group.


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Depends on where you want to be: say if you were gunning for a title say like a bostonand you wanted to assure homecourt, had 3 days off, against a lottery team?


I still think any particular game can go any way.

Clearly, we're not Boston. I wouldn't expect the Cavs to blow anyone out, and we never really were that type of team anyway. We hang with the really good teams and the really bad teams. I wouldn't say it really has too much bearing on how good of a playoff team we are because we play to keep it close until the 4th.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Basel57 said:


> I think if the Cavs win tonight and the Wizards lose, they should maybe rest LeBron since they would have a 3-game lead over the Wizards with less than a handful of games to go.
> 
> What do you guys think? Or is there still worry about the Sixers possibly getting that 4 seed as well?


I don't even want him playing now. I would prefer to shut him down until he is 100%. 

We really only need like 2 more wins to seal the deal. WAS is not going to run the table


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> I still think any particular game can go any way.
> 
> Clearly, we're not Boston. I wouldn't expect the Cavs to blow anyone out, and we never really were that type of team anyway. We hang with the really good teams and the really bad teams. I wouldn't say it really has too much bearing on how good of a playoff team we are because we play to keep it close until the 4th.


But we want to be a team that can actually create separation as Hollinger stated point differential correlates better with playoff success then win-loss percentage. At the very least a lead?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> But we want to be a team that can actually create separation as Hollinger stated point differential correlates better with playoff success then win-loss percentage. At the very least a lead?


That's not our style. Win ugly, lose ugly = Mike Brown strategy.


----------



## HB

Not looking good for the Cavs right now.


----------



## Pioneer10

I guess not getting blownout will do as well


----------



## hendrix2430

I mean, we're contesting those shots. They're just hitting them. Against us, it seems like every team hits contested shots like they're open...:rofl2:


----------



## Brandname

Shoot I missed the first two minutes of the quarter. What happened?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man are we even a .500 team now??


----------



## Brandname

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin a get some stops


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I mean think about this. NJ has lost their last 12 road games outside of a win against NYK....

We are getting killed by this team at home, have lost to teams like Mil, Chicago...who just lost to Miami...

I mean that is a long stretch of games.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I mean think about this. NJ has lost their last 12 road games outside of a win against NYK....
> 
> We are getting killed by this team at home, have lost to teams like Mil, Chicago...who just lost to Miami...
> 
> I mean that is a long stretch of games.


bingo: this is pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10

Now Lebron is going to attack: hope his back holds up


----------



## Pioneer10

that was a flop by AV


----------



## Brandname

Yeah, having said that I'm not at all pleased with our play as of late.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs just can't score. 

Why not go back into the postup with Lebron?


----------



## HB

Varejao lol. The guy is a flopping expert


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Devin don't do those stupid travels


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man where is the energy on D??? 

Just letting Diop get layups


----------



## Brandname

HB said:


> Varejao lol. The guy is a flopping expert


Yeah he really is.


----------



## HB

No effort on D from the Cavs


----------



## Brandname

You know what... our offense _sucks_.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lawrence Frank is gonna play this timeout game the rest of the way through. He immediately calls TO after ANY kind of run. 

Gonna be tough to climb out of this 10pt hole


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> You know what... our offense _sucks_.


Defense isn't much better


----------



## Pioneer10

It's Lebron or nothing for this team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy really needs to stop chucking jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie/Wally backcourt uh oh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lead down to 7


----------



## hendrix2430

come on let's cut down this lead


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

THANK GOD Boobie hit a shot. We need that bad..


----------



## hendrix2430

come on!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well Lebron wakes up, we get back in the game. Down 4 now.

Still a 1 man squad it seems


----------



## Brandname

Glad Frank's not taking a timeout.


----------



## Brandname

Gibson has been huge for this run.


----------



## hendrix2430

WALLY and Boobie!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ehh did you see Lebron there grimacing? THIS IS DUMB

Lebron is injured and still trying to play. Who cares about this game if LBJ now has back problems in the playoffs we are 1 and done regardless


----------



## Pioneer10

lol it's the boobie/wally backcout working today. A bit lucky they didn't call a foul on a few of those Carter drives.

Boobie looks much quicker tonight


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Well Lebron wakes up, we get back in the game. Down 4 now.
> 
> Still a 1 man squad it seems


Sadly this is what it comes down to it.

Plus some favorable calls going the Cavs way now: not sure that was much contact there by Swift


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man this group is playing great defense


----------



## Pioneer10

Hey good to see Pavs back in there


----------



## Pioneer10

Vince Carter is ****ing hilarious: he acted like he was shot with that foul by Smith


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Was and Philly both winning. We lose this game we're in trouble in terms of home court


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Come on need some points here to buy Lebron some more rest.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha hits a big shot off the dribble


----------



## Pioneer10

Man these refs are trigger happy


----------



## hendrix2430

Great D


----------



## Pioneer10

These unit is playing well together.


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie with a great pass!


----------



## Brandname

Holy crap Gibson is playing amazing.


----------



## hendrix2430

F yeah!


----------



## Brandname

When Gibson pushes the ball like that, we are a seriously good team. That's what causing most of this run. It's incredible.


----------



## hendrix2430

Yeah!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Gotta say I'm impressed with this run.

Boobie is REALLY PLAYING WELL. This give me alot of hope for his future, he is making PG decisions..


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This give me alot of hope for his future, he is making PG decisions..


EXACTLY...I've never seen him play like this before. Have you?

He is playing like a true PG right there. Making timely passes, pushing the ball, looking for the open guy...


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gotta say I'm impressed with this run.
> 
> Boobie is REALLY PLAYING WELL. This give me alot of hope for his future, he is making PG decisions..


Yeah he's playing like a really good point guard. I am really impressed.

Sasha has played really well too, on defense as well as offense. (He's playing the 3 for Lebron like I suggested!!!!  )


----------



## Brandname

That travel looked like a really bad call.

EDIT - Scratch that, it was a good call. Couldn't see the left foot before the replay.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why did Mike Brown just randomly change a lineup that was working??


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why did Mike Brown just randomly change a lineup that was working??


How many times have we said that over the past three years?


----------



## remy23

With the way Cleveland has played lately, seeing some energy out there (especially the positive variety) takes you by surprise. It's good to see that stifling defense as Cleveland turns it up a notch.


----------



## Brandname

Notice that Joe Smith has been out there for a good portion of this run. Hint hint, Mike Brown!


----------



## ChiBron

Haven't watched this game. Does LeBron look any better compared to the last couple of weeks?


----------



## hendrix2430

let's keep this lead guys


----------



## Brandname

Carter gets shot again, lol.


----------



## Brandname

SPMJ said:


> Haven't watched this game. Does LeBron look any better compared to the last couple of weeks?


He's hurting. He's been sitting much of the second half (pretty much all the 4th) because of his back.


----------



## hendrix2430

the wally shot would have felt great!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SPMJ said:


> Haven't watched this game. Does LeBron look any better compared to the last couple of weeks?


Not really


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Vintage LBJ on that drive


----------



## Brandname

Big move there by Lebron. Krstic bounced off him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What is Diop out there doing??? Piece of ****.


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron is a boar.


----------



## Pioneer10

wtf Diop come on


----------



## Brandname

That shouldn't be a flagrant, IMO. Maybe they called it because they know Lebron is playing hurt.


----------



## Brandname

Oh and Gibson is obviously consciously pushing the ball. I REALLY hope this continues. We play uptempo really well.


----------



## Brandname

This is gonna be a 4 point trip


----------



## Pioneer10

Boobie's +/- will look really good tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brandname said:


> Oh and Gibson is obviously consciously pushing the ball. I REALLY hope this continues. We play uptempo really well.


I want to see more of Gibson at PG. He is showing some strides


----------



## hendrix2430

Brandname said:


> That shouldn't be a flagrant, IMO. Maybe they called it because they know Lebron is playing hurt.


agreed.

KING JAMES with the dish, and Z with the layin! Lovin' it...:rofl2:


----------



## hendrix2430

let's keep those possessions loooong


----------



## remy23

Great to see LeBron close to his former self.


----------



## Pioneer10

Best move by Mike Brown has been going away from Ben Wallace. Offense looks so much better w/o him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hmmkay we need to get LBJ out of this game.

NJ is getting frustrated and laying down some hard fouls


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Best move by Mike Brown has been going away from Ben Wallace. Offense looks so much better w/o him


I agree. Joe Smith needs more time, and hopefully this will help convince Mike Brown of that.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I want to see more of Gibson at PG. He is showing some strides


I want to see more West/gibson minutes together.

btw Lebron with a ridiculoud game: 29 points on 18 shots, 5 boards, 8 assists, 0 to's


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hmmkay we need to get LBJ out of this game.
> 
> NJ is getting frustrated and laying down some hard fouls


He needs to take Lebron out now


----------



## Brandname

Yeah why is Lebron in?

EDIT - I guess for that exclamation point? :whoknows:


----------



## hendrix2430

feel good victory for sure!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

OMG he still has LBJ in..

EDIT: Finally subs him out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sasha has looked decent. Would like to see him get more mins


----------



## Brandname

Can't believe this turned into a blowout.


----------



## hendrix2430

nice drive by pavs


----------



## hendrix2430

Amazing team defense in the 2nd half...best we've played since the trade IMO.

By the way, I'm extremely impressed by Wally's D on Carter. I was expecting him to get regularly torched, but to his defense (no pun intended), he's mostly staying in front of his man, whoever that may be.


----------



## remy23

Great to see the Cavs in th winning column again.


----------



## remy23

hendrix2430 said:


> Amazing team defense in the 2nd half...best we've played since the trade IMO.
> 
> By the way, I'm extremely impressed by Wally's D on Carter. I was expecting him to get regularly torched, but to his defense (no pun intended), he's mostly staying in front of his man, whoever that may be.


Wally is funny because his defense can be awful some games and respectable the next. It's a mixed bag on Wally (IMO).


----------



## SamTheMan67

Pioneer10 said:


> Boobie/Wally backcourt uh oh


Yep uh oh they won the game for us lol


----------



## SamTheMan67

Gibson and Walter are really key to this team. If they are making shots who the **** is gonna double lebron? Then you are gonna get beat every night


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

SamTheMan67 said:


> Gibson and *Walter* are really key to this team. If they are making shots who the **** is gonna double lebron? Then you are gonna get beat every night


:rofl2: LOL @ Walter


----------



## Pioneer10

SamTheMan67 said:


> Yep uh oh they won the game for us lol


The game actually turned when Boobie came in :shrug: - looks like someone forgot the last game :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10

> –A 51-16 run over the last 19 minutes, the Nets make 3 of their last 31 shots and go 1-of-20 in the fourth, the Cavs hold them to 14 points in the paint for the game. Digest that for awhile.
> –Sometimes these Cavs are a total mystery to me. I do not understand why their focus level is haywire. I understand why the energy level it like that at times, but the way they are able to turn on or stay off is mind boggling. There were a few offensive possessions during the third quarter when I was laughing at their offense. Anderson Varejao was dribbling driving, guys were going 1-on-4 and at one point I got dizzy watching LeBron James dribble in a circle. Meanwhile, Gana Diop was dominating them on defense. Next thing I know they are defending the basket like it’s some sort of mythic idol and Daniel Gibson, a guy who has done nothing but take 3-pointers since he came back from injury, is doing a Jason Kidd impression.
> –I asked a few players and no one had a good answer as to why the Cavs just turned it on the third quarter. My guess was they looked at the scoreboard and saw they were down 14 points to the Nets at home. But James did make four baskets and have two assists to start the run and he did it with aggression. His back looked fine in that period.
> –I am not sure what to think of the defense, other than to say when the Cavs give effort they are not bad. The Nets just went cold in this one, especially from the outside where they were living. When they had their 14-point lead, they were 8-of-15 from 3-point range. But also they were the victims of some horrible calls. This was one of the worst officiated games I seen this season. *Tony Brown was blowing his whistle on everything. What was bad about this one is that the officials made wrong calls rather than no calls at all. Still, it didn’t decide the game it just helped push the Nets toward the edge.*
> –It isn’t that the Cavs are a great fastbreak team, it’s that they are such a terrible halfcourt offensive team. So they must get some easy chances in transition. This is why at times Delonte West can be so effective because he pushes the ball.* For the first time in a long time, Gibson looked comfortable running the floor and he was able to create the same sort of chances in the second half.* The Cavs didn’t even shoot the ball that well tonight, but they did get themselves a lot of good shots and a lot of fouls by attacking. Who knows if that message will take with Gibson or anybody else. Your guess is as good as mine.
> –Mike Brown said playing Sasha Pavlovic was one of his “gut feels.” Yes, he has a lot more talent than Devin Brown, but you just never know what you’re going to get. Still, he had a few good minutes in the second half and Devin is playing too many minutes and taking too many shots so *I expect Sasha to be back in a slightly expanded rotation on Friday.*


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/

Agree with pretty much everything here


----------



## HB

I left after the 3rd quarter, only to return to see the Nets blew it. Good win for you guys, looks like Bron was a beast as usual


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I hope Windhorst is right about Sasha getting back in the rotation. I'd like to see him taking at least 10-15 of Devin's minutes. Devin is a good change of pace energy guy, but Sasha has alot more upside.


----------

